# Corsair Sabre rgb pro



## Sirthegoat (26. Dezember 2021)

Guten Abend,

ich habe seit knappen sechs Tagen die oben genannte Maus in Nutzung. Eigentlich wollte ich die non rgb Variante kaufen aber die rgb pro war schlussendlich für den gleichen Preis (40€) bei Amazon zu bekommen. Ergonomisch finde ich die Maus recht gut, ich habe recht große Hände was die Suche immer erschwert, aber ich habe zwei große Krtikpunkte:

1) Die linke Maustaste klickt sehr laut wenn man sie anschlägt und komplett loslässt. Das merkt man durch den ganzen Mauskorpus und stört extrem. Hält man die Taste allerdings gerade bis zu dem Punkt fest bis der Taster entspannt hört man nur das normale leise klicken des Tasters, irgendwie scheint etwas locker in der Maus zu sein oder die Taste verkeilt sich, irgendwas mechanisches zumindest. Die rechte Maustaste funktioniert tadellos so wie man es von anderen modernen Mäuse gewohnt ist.

2) Die Maus wird mit 8000 Hz umworben. Ja ich weiß sowas ist quasi nicht spürbar. Trotzdem war die Maus jetzt nicht irre teuer und ich dachte mir ist ein schönes  Feature warum nicht mitnehmen. Allerdings fängt es bei allem über 2000 Hz in allen Spielen unspielbar an zu stottern / ruckeln, quasi alle 1-2 Sekunden komplettes Standbild.

Dem Support habe ich bereits geschrieben aber noch keine Rückmeldung erhalten. Ja ich weiß es ist Weihnachten und ich möchte auf keinen Fall stress schieben oder sowas aber die 14 Tage Rückgaberecht über den Händler verstreichen nun mal trotzdem. Irgendeine Idee was die beiden oberen Probleme auslösen, oder besser fixen könnte? Oder soll ich die Maus direkt umtauschen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen und schöne Feiertage!


----------



## Noel1987 (26. Dezember 2021)

Ab 2000 MHz sollte man das beiliegende Kabel und USB Adapter verwenden 
Diese Nähe an die Maus legen 
Hinten am PC ist schön zu weit entfernt


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. Dezember 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Ab 2000 MHz sollte man das beiliegende Kabel und USB Adapter verwenden
> Diese Nähe an die Maus legen
> Hinten am PC ist schön zu weit entfernt


Ich habe die kabelgebundene Version...


----------



## Noel1987 (26. Dezember 2021)

Sorry


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (4. Januar 2022)

Hi @Sirthegoat.
Kleine Frage vorweg: Hast du schon eine Antwort von meinen Kollegen aus dem Kundensupport erhalten? Wenn ja, was haben Sie geschrieben.

Kleine Wissen-Fakt: Wenn man 8000Hz aktiviert, geht das ziemlich auf die CPU Leistung, da 4000-8000 mal pro Sekunde die Maus abgefragt wird. Das ist schon ambitioniert und verlangt nach einer leistungsstarkem CPU. Des Weiteren merkt man erst den Vorteil, wenn man einen Monitor mit mindestens 144hz besser noch sogar 360Hz besitzt und man dadurch bis zu 1 Sekunde schneller ist als Spieler ohne Axon Chip in Maus und Tastatur. Vorausgesetzt die GPU macht das mit.

Grüße Marcus


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. Januar 2022)

CORSAIR_Marcus schrieb:


> Hi @Sirthegoat.
> Kleine Frage vorweg: Hast du schon eine Antwort von meinen Kollegen aus dem Kundensupport erhalten? Wenn ja, was haben Sie geschrieben.
> 
> Kleine Wissen-Fakt: Wenn man 8000Hz aktiviert, geht das ziemlich auf die CPU Leistung, da 4000-8000 mal pro Sekunde die Maus abgefragt wird. Das ist schon ambitioniert und verlangt nach einer leistungsstarkem CPU. Des Weiteren merkt man erst den Vorteil, wenn man einen Monitor mit mindestens 144hz besser noch sogar 360Hz besitzt und man dadurch bis zu 1 Sekunde schneller ist als Spieler ohne Axon Chip in Maus und Tastatur. Vorausgesetzt die GPU macht das mit.
> ...



Guten Tag, ja ich habe eine Antwort bekommen und angeblich ist es die CPU. Ich habe derweil mehrere Tests gemacht und würde sagen das das nur Unfug ist und das Problem Software bezogen ist. Es gibt beispielsweise Spiele die wunderbar damit laufen, zb. Cs Go, selbst mit vielen Bots, was eine deutlich höhere CPU Auslastung erzeugt als War Thunder Hauptmenü (gemessen), aber auch Star Citizen läuft anstandslos, auch kann ich zwischen der 2000 Poling Rate und 8000 in den Spielen wo es läuft kaum bis keinen Unterschied in der CPU Auslastung feststellen. Scheint so als würden verschiedene Spiele / Engines mit der hohen Poling Rate nicht laufen, finde es daher Schade damit zu werben. 

Grüße.


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (5. Januar 2022)

Hey @Sirthegoat,

Du hast mit deiner Aussage Recht, dass verschiedene Spiele- Engines anders damit umgehen. Letztendlich ist es eine Kombination aus Anwendungs- und CPU- Abhängigkeit. Auch da gebe ich dir Recht das du es kaum im Task Manager erkennen kannst. Manche Anwendungen binden durch ihre Engines die CPU anders ein und lassen dann dementsprechend andere Befehle warten. Um es spürbarer zu erleben benötigt man zusätzlich auch einen Gaming Monitor mit mindestens 144Hz, besser 360Hz und natürlich eine GPU, die diese FPS liefern kann.

Hier mal ein kleines Tech Video dazu: Link

Grüße,
Marcus


----------

